# Iphone volé, mot de passe iCloud modifié



## vienne35 (11 Juillet 2017)

Bonjour, 

Je viens vers vous car j'ai besoin de conseils et de solutions. Je me suis fait volé mon iPhone 6 il y a un mois et demi environ. J'ai réussi à localiser mon iPhone, jusqu'à ce que la personne l'éteigne. J'ai demandé via mon compte iCloud l'effacement de mon iPhone, et je viens tout juste de recevoir un mail pour me dire qu'il était en cours d'effacement. Cela signifie que la personne qui a volé mon iPhone l'a rallumé ? que va t-il se passer maintenant ? 

Autre problème, après le vol de mon iPhone 6, j'ai racheté un 6s, mon travail ne me permettant pas de ne pas être bien équipé. Vendredi dernier, même problème, quelqu'un me vole mon iPhone ! 10min après le vol, je reçois un mail me disant que bien évidemment le "find my phone" est désactivé, mais aussi que ... le mot de passe de mon compte iCloud est réinitialisé ! Comment la personne a pu faire ça? Je n'arrive moi même plus à changer le mot de passe, et j'ai appelé Apple, qui m'a conseillé d'attendre la récupération de mon téléphone, opération qui pourrais prendre jusqu'à 2mois ! Je désespère... n'y a t-il aucun moyen de localiser le téléphone ou/et protéger mes données ? 

Avez vous une solution et des réponses à m'accorder ? 

Merci par avance !


----------



## r e m y (11 Juillet 2017)

Le premier iphone a été effacé et le voleur n'y retrouvera donc aucune de vos donnees. 

Pour le 2e iphone, si Localiser mon iphone n'était pas activé, il n'y a aucun moyen ni de le localiser, ni de le bloquer ou de l'effacer à distance.  Mais j'ai plutôt l'impression que c'est quelqu'un de votre entourage, connaissant votre identifiant et mot de passe qui a volé ce téléphone et avec ces renseignements a :
- désactivé "Localiser mon iphone" (il s'était fait avoir la première fois, il s'est dépêché cette fois!)
- changé votre mot de passe de compte iCloud


(Nota: je ne comprends pas ce que vous a raconté Apple concernant ce délai de 2 mois pour récupérer votre iphone... un iphone volé, faut pas rêver, on ne le recupere jamais!

Par contre il y aurait urgence à récupérer l'accès à votre compte iCloud. Qui sait ce que celui qui en a changé le mot de passe est en train de faire avec....


----------



## ndembi (15 Août 2017)

Il y’a aussi une autre possibilité si la personne a eu accès au mail donc que ton iPhone au moment où il a été volé n’était pas verrouillé il a simplement demandé à réinitialiser le mot de passe et il a reçu un mail sur l’iPhone le permettant de réinitialiser voilà donc tjs verrouiller le téléphone 30 seconde


----------

